# HELP w/ 90718



## mmagness (Jan 16, 2013)

As of January 1st cpt 90718 was deleted. How is everyone billing the Td vaccines now? Should we bill as follows????
90703 and 90720
90471

Previous articles indicate to bill the 90714 however it states "preservative free".... Does anyone have any advice on the billing process of this service?

Thanks,

Michelle


----------



## Cynthia Hughes (Jan 16, 2013)

Code 90714 is appropriate for all Td vaccines currently on the market. Current vaccines are considered preservative-free as they contain only trace amounts of preservative left over from the manufacturing process.


----------



## Biller385 (Jan 16, 2013)

From the Coding Institute (Super Coder.com)
Deletion of td code 90718.  Since preservative-free code 90714 accurately describes all existing vaccine products in this category.

Cathy


----------



## mmagness (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks Everyone!

Michelle


----------

